# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Các dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công ở nữ giới

## tynatran9291

Sau khi uống thuốc phá thai bạn sẽ thấy khá nhiều trình bày nếu bạn có những dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công sau đây thì khả năng phá thai bằng thuốc thành công khá là cao. Các dấu hiệu nhận biết phá thai bằng thuốc thành công sẽ xuất hiện tuần tự như sau:



Dấu hiệu 01: dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công qua việc ra máu cục, sau khi bạn uống viên thuốc phá thai thứ 2 thì khoảng 2-3 ngày sau bào thai sẽ bị đẩy ra ngoài. Lúc này lượng máu bị chảy ra khá nhiều và xuất hiện cả máu cục.

Dấu hiệu 02: Ra máu ở âm đạo, trong khoảng từ 1 tuần đến 2 tuần bạn sẽ thấy hiện tượng chảy máu ở âm đạo như 1 chu kỳ kinh nguyệt bình thường.

Dấu hiệu 03: Đau bụng, buồn nôn, ngực mềm, chóng mặt, sốt nhẹ hay ớn lạnh. Các hiện tượng này sẽ xuất hiện đồng thời với việc ra máu ở âm đạo trong vòng từ 1 đến 2 tuần. Khi thấy hiện tượng này chị em đừng quá lo lắng, hãy theo dõi xem có vấn đề gì bất thường không?

Dấu hiệu 04: Chảy máu ở âm đạo dừng lại, Khoảng 2 tuần thì việc ra máu ở âm đạo sẽ dừng lại, đừng quá lo âu, đây là dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công và an toàn.

Lưu ý: Những dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công trên đây chỉ có độ chính xác tương đối cao nên chị em không nên quá tin tưởng.# vào những trình diễn.# phá thai bằng thuốc thành công ở trên. Cách nhận biết phá thai bằng thuốc thành công chuẩn xác nhất đó là đầu tiên bạn nên dùng que thử thai tại nhà và sau đó bạn cần phải đi siêu âm, xét nghiệm máu hoặc nước đái để biết xác thực thai đã hoàn toàn bị đẩy ra ngoài.

>>tham khảo ngay: http://phongkhamphukhoahcm.over-blog...ioi-khong.html

Dấu hiệu 05: Dùng que thử thai, khi bạn dùng que thử thai rà chỉ thấy xuất hiện 1 vạch (nghĩa là nồng độ hCG đã thấp) thì khả năng cao phá thai bằng thuốc thành công. Còn khi bạn dùng que thử thai tại nhà mà vẫn thấy xuất hiện 2 vạch (nghĩa là nồng độ hCG vẫn còn cao) thì chứng tỏ việc phá thai bằng thuốc không thành công. Để biết kết quả chuẩn xác hơn bạn nên dùng que thử thai từ 2 đến 3 lần.

Dấu hiệu 06: siêu thanh, dù bạn dùng que thử thai có kết quả như thế nào thì việc bạn cần đến các cơ sở y tế uy tín để siêu âm là điều thắt. Tại đây các thầy thuốc sẽ cho bạn biết chuẩn xác việc phá thai bằng thuốc thành công, không thành công hay có hiện tượng thai lưu, sót thai.

Dấu hiệu 07: Xét nghiệm máu, nước tiểu, khi đi xét nghiệm nếu kết quả nồng độ hCG dương tính là một dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công tốt.

Lưu ý sau khi phá thai bằng thuốc thành công: Sau khi biết được rằng việc uống thuốc phá thai thành công thì chị em cần chú ý những điều sau:

Lưu ý 01: Cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng đầy đủ

Lưu ý 02: để ý vệ sinh sạch sẽ và đều đặn.

Lưu ý 03: Kiêng cữ một cách cẩn thận.

Lưu ý 04: Cần tuân thủ nghiêm nhặt chỉ định của thầy thuốc.

Lưu ý 05: Khi có bộc lộ bất thường cần đến quay trở lại ngay cơ sở ý tế.



Nếu vẫn còn thắc mắc về các vấn đề liên quan đến dấu hiệu phá thai bằng thuốc thành công, phụ nữ hãy gọi ngay đến hotline phòng khám đa khoa Hoàn Cầu theo số (028) 3923 9999 hoặc đến trực tiếp địa chỉ phòng khám theo số 80-82 Châu Văn Liêm, P11, Q5, TPHCM để được tham vấn tốt nhất nhé!

----------

